
2012 Baccalaureate Service: “The updraft of inexplicable luck” - jason_shah
http://www.harvard.edu/president/2012-baccalaureate-service-updraft-inexplicable-luck
======
ebabchick
'According to recent evidence, however, believing in luck makes you luckier'

Does anyone know what evidence he's referring to?

~~~
radley
maybe <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learned_optimism>

------
Zaheer
Love the ending haha:

"Dont forget to call me, maybe."

